#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  Mijn leven (geef mij ALSJEBLIEFT tips wat ik nu moet doen).

## AnoniemGebruiker

*Hallo daar,
*Ik ben een 13 jarige dove jongen (jong) en ben helemaal wanhopig geworden en daarom ga ik ook alle (islamitische forums) langs om tips te krijgen van anderen. Het begon allemaal vroeger, ik was een normaal kind van ongv. 5 jaar. En ik kan nog herinneren dat ik naar mama liep en vroeg om een boterham, maar ze was zo moe dus ging ik naar de kamer van mijn vader, hij was ook moe. En zo ging het 3 min door. Uiteindelijk kan ik nog herinneren toen ik ongv. 5 jaar was dat mijn vader en moeder enorme ruzie hadden. Ik en mijn kleine broertje probeerden ze uit elkaar te duwen. Het lukte niet. En toen zijn mijn ouders in 2008 gescheiden, ik had hier veel moeite mee. Ik huilde altijd enz. Mijn moeder was helemaal kapot gegaan toen ze samen met mijn vader was. Ze wilt nu niks met hem te maken hebben (begrijp ik). Mijn vader was stiekem getrouwd en ik mocht de naam van zijn vrouw niet eens weten. Later was mijn moeder ooit verdrietig en was ze zo moedig om te zeggen om beter te zijn en meer aandacht voor DE KINDEREN! En mijn vader dacht stiekem dat ze gewoon nog van hem hield. Mijn moeder zei toen: Je kinderen! Je eigen vlees en bloed! Mijn vader antwoorde hierop: Mijn vrouw is ook mijn vlees en bloed! Hierbij dacht ik echt van: Een vrouw uit marokko die je bijna nooit ziet is al je vlees en bloed? Mijn moeder zat te huilen aan de telefoon. Mijn vader zat te tranen (bijna huilen) op z'n bed. Ik wist echt niet wat ik moest doen want ik zat bij mijn vader in zijn huis (allebei eigen huis). Later realiseerde ik dat mijn vader (volgens mijn moeder) haar spullen heeft genakt. Mijn moeder vraagt om haar spullen terug uit de schuur want mijn moeder verhuisde naar een nieuw huis en liet de ouwe huis voor de vader achter. Dus het was vader's eigendom. Later was mijn moeder hier nog steeds kapot van, niet omdat ze van hem hield, maar voor DE KINDEREN! Ze vond het erg voor ons etc. Toen ik ongv. 11 was begon ik brutaal tegen mijn moeder te worden. Ik zei zelfs "vieze duivel", "kutmoeder". Dit vind ik heel beschamend (kan Allah swt dit nog vergeven?) en stom. Ongv. 1 jaar later ben ik zeker minder brutaal geworden en heel wat wijs. En nu de laaste tijd zoek ik veel info over de islam op op het internet. Maar toen besefte ik (want ik heb in deze topic eig niet alles verteld) of ik een goede jongen zou zijn. Toen las ik over de dood enz. en ik ben helemaal angstig geworden en tril en mijn hart klopt superhard. Ik vraag jullie om tips wat ik nu zou kunnen doen zodat ik het paradijs kan granderen en mij een betere moslim kan maken.
De dingen waar ik echt bang van werd toen ik het las (je kunt ook zeggen of het niet helemaal klopt).
- Na je dood als je in het hiernamaals komt zijn er valse profeten (die eigenlijk wolven zijn) die je zogenaamd naar de hemel leiden maar eigenlijk naar de hel poort leiden.
- Na je dood word je overhoord in je graf voor 4 vragen van 2 engelen. Maar ik begrijp niet dat ze uit mijn hart komen want ik ben bang dat ik misschien wat verkeerds doe ofzo? Mensen, help me alsjeblieft.
Ik ben wanhopig, typ sowieso alles doorelkaar deze tekst is neit compleet. IK BEN WANHOPIG
Help me.

----------


## hajarrr

Goed dat je nu wakker bent geworden. Wees een goede jongen voor je moeder. Verleden is verleden. Als je vanaf nu goed bent in sha Allah. Heb je heel wat goed gemaakt. 

Allah vergeeft alle zonden behalve shirk. 

Je stelt veel vragen in je tekst. Ik wil best met je praten er over. Stuur me maar een Pm als je behoefte hebt aan een gesprek. 

En wat betreft je vader. Allah is rechtvaardig en dit leven is een test. 

Doe je best om goed te zijn dan heb je gonoeg gedaan in sha Allah.

----------

